

Why Being Bad At Math Is Ok, But Not With Reading - signa11
http://i.imgur.com/Scl95.png

======
signa11
i think, lockhart's-lament (<http://www.maa.org/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf>)
should be a required-reading for all educators...

